# Tubes in bobcat tires?



## NoStockBikes!! (Oct 29, 2002)

My rims aren't liking to hold air very perfectly anymore. Someone suggested to me that I have tubes put in (I actually have 3 tires off the beads at the moment, so it would be a decent time to make such a move if it's a good one) The tires are in reasonable shape, especially for the usage I give them.

So, what do you guys think? Yay or nay?


----------



## Chopper14225 (Jan 20, 2004)

I have a Ford CL-20 Skidsteer and have used tubes in the tires without a problem


----------



## Mdirrigation (Dec 12, 2003)

you could always foam fill them. Never go flat again


----------



## Big Nate's Plowing (Nov 26, 2000)

> _Originally posted by Mdirrigation _
> *you could always foam fill them. Never go flat again *


but then when they wear out you have to replace the tire AND the rim


----------



## jegssr (Jun 9, 2004)

You can cut the foam filled tires off the rim, but they sure make for a bouncy ride!:bluebounc


----------



## Dwan (Mar 24, 2004)

I have a 975 and a 974 bobcat and run tubes in the tires if they don't hold air. Also I have run a green slime of some kind, sold by our tire shop, in the tires and they never leak. The cost of filling them with foam would be unreasonable as it now cost me $2.00 per hour in tire ware. My tires are $500 each and only last 1000 hours a set. Check with your tire store.
Dwan


----------



## jegssr (Jun 9, 2004)

Dwan, you using them on concrete?
-john


----------



## Dwan (Mar 24, 2004)

John I use them on the moon if I had a chance. Yes I use them on everything and been using them for 22 years now. the 12000 lb machine is rough on them and when sweeping in the spring they ware much faster but on snow and ice they will last a long time. the 1000 hours on a set of tires is average. @$500 each that is $2000 for a set or $2.00 an hour. Now and then I have used recaps but find them to ware about 25% faster, I think it is the rubber compound. The caps also get tron off the casing usually before they get worn out. You have to remember this machine normally caries around 3 to 4 thousand lbs so the weight is on all 4 tires now when I carry a heavy load say 6K all the weight is on the front tires and turning is much like an empty machine except the weight is on the front tires.


Dwan


----------



## jegssr (Jun 9, 2004)

That's one of the two main drawbacks of a skid steer. I really wanted a shuttle shift small tractor with loader and hoe, but the Bobcat was too good a bargain to pass up!


----------



## jegssr (Jun 9, 2004)

...but the Bobcat is making loud cracking sounds from underneath lately. Everything works fine, but those sounds are a harbinger of bad things to come!


----------

